# [Q] Best Service, data rates @ a cheap monthly?



## clockcycle (Jan 12, 2012)

Hellos,

Was wondering and wanted to know from others, their experiences with using a D2G with different carriers/services.

I have a D2G on simple mobile currently. Switched from Sprint using an EVO 4G, data in my calling areas just stunk and never got better, forget ever getting a 4G signal..

But, it seems I am in an area between towers, because I seem to get the same result using Simple Mobile connected to Tmobile Towers. Signal drops from nothing to 3 bars if I turn around. And I only get an Edge data connection (I understand it's a frequency issue).

I was told by a Walmart Rep, that they use Family Mobile powered by Tmobile and don't have the throttle issue as with Simple Mobile, but 250mb data cap at the same $45/month as Straight Talk (even thought I'd be stuck at Edge with the D2G anyways) is too low a cap, especially if I were to switch phones later on.

So I recently read into Straight Talk as an option, after reading how bad H2O data is and that Simple Mobile's 3G is throttled to 119kbs (tested on a SK4G, yeap confirmed 119kbs max).

So I wanted to know from others, what kind of data rates they are getting on various providers using a D2G.

-CC


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

clockcycle said:


> Hellos,
> 
> Was wondering and wanted to know from others, their experiences with using a D2G with different carriers/services.
> 
> ...


You can get PagePlus, it's on verizon's network. So you will get cdma service on the droid 2 global. Of course the rates are a bit more expensive than gsm but I like it a lot. 
I suggest you activate it from january 25 to feburary 29 to take advantage of their leap year promo. The $55 "unlimited" plan will come with 1GB of data instead of 500mb.

Pageplus is really good with voice/text, not so good with data since verizon doesn't allot it much data.


----------



## salasman (Jan 23, 2012)

I use page plus and am very satisfied. Good signal because PP uses Verizon's network. Prices are amazing. As mentioned above, $55 is good price for decent data. I'm on the $30 plan TNT1200. It's only 100mb of DATA, but I'm on wifi all of the time. It's kinda fun to see how little 3g data I can use...who would have thunk it. ha! Whatever the plan, it feels great not to be shackled to the big contracts.

(As a side note, there are many Page Plus dealers. I happened to stumble upon Kitty Wireless in an Amazon.com review, and Kitty has been great. I know, funny name.)


----------



## clockcycle (Jan 12, 2012)

I ended up going with Straight Talk's Bring Your Own Phone SIM plan. Got the AT&T one, service has been great.

From Hercules on Straight Talk using Tapatalk


----------

